# Anyone Work for Wolverine Real Estate Services?



## JBridger (Apr 1, 2019)

New to PT so sorry if I post wrong. Looking for new clients through PPW and saw these guys on the list. Has anyone done any p&p work for Wolverine in Michigan before and in what state? What do they pay and do they actually pay and do they even send legit work? I have had a hard time getting paid from Safeguard and Cyprexx and I am done with those guys, need someone better to work with.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

I havnt seen a work order for almost 2 years from them i used to do them, LPS,service link,they was intertwined somehow and i believe they may have fell off im not sure but they did pay when they was around but im not so sure about them anymore do some research before you sign on be weary tred lightly best of luck


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Cyprexx is still paying but i dropped safeguard they are a joke, tell me more about cyprexx tho


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

1 of the best co. You can count on out of miami florida always paying for 15 years now m&m property management


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

mountaineer said:


> Cyprexx is still paying but i dropped safeguard they are a joke, tell me more about cyprexx tho


Mountaineer...this was you only 11 days ago!

_*Cyprexx, safeguard are both great nationals to directly work for. Safeguard will hire fast and actually have a ton of work. You will have to have errors and omissions on top of your gen liability policy but they will walk you thru the rest very easy, and you will quit your day job$$$*_

What could possibly go so wrong? Safeguard went from "great" to "dumped" in just 11 days??!! eek

This site has always been about helping people avoid the pitfalls, so give it up man. Tell us what happened.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Safeguard paid for a number of jobs and real well then all of sudden issues from within app started failing and it only took me 11 days to fig it out and i dropped them anymore questions you feel i need to answer


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Because you waited until they owed you 9,000 $ to fig it out is your dumb business decision not mine


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

mountaineer said:


> Because you waited until they owed you 9,000 $ to fig it out is your dumb business decision not mine


That wasn't me. :smile

I figured it out when I requested reassignment of 2 grass zones I was covering that I no longer wanted. I offered to cover until they found a replacement but they said no problem they have someone. 5-6 weeks later they got someone to cover and I started receiving backcharges for tall grass because I had "neglected" the properties. It was then I realized they were crooks. I made around 85K in the year I worked for them and only lost 2K, so I felt fortunate. Too many fellas lost everything, including their own house. Can you imagine getting a work order to trash out your own home??!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

mountaineer said:


> Safeguard paid for a number of jobs and real well then all of sudden issues from within app started failing and it only took me 11 days to fig it out and i dropped them anymore questions you feel i need to answer


You don't NEED to answer anything. But maybe you help another guy see what's coming or what to look for so he don't get screwed over. Can you tell us about those app issues? Is ScrewGaurd playing the "missing" photos game again?


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes sir they sure did but listen idk how religious you are but God has been shedding a lot of light on things for me lately and let me tell you someone i delt with for 5years through a 3rd party vender mind you which ive consistently made close to 200,000 a year with for 7 years now they workes there on the inside of things for 5years left the co. Started there own and told me personally that a family member works for screwgaurd told me they was crooks to run and i did now im with the best national out there you only need e&o insurance


----------



## Eagle (Jan 28, 2019)

Which company are you working for now?


----------



## lynnejaj (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes. I did everything on order, the never paid me. They won't answer email or messages.They just won't pay.
The bank pays them so I presume someone there is lining their pockets. BEWARE.
SADIE'S P.P.


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

Can I ask you who you are working for now?I am looking for more work but won't touch Safeguard

Patty
Wapiti Property Services


----------

